# Region 5 ROAR on road championships at The Gate



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

The GATE PRESENTS THE
ROAR Region 5 Carpet Championships
March 5-7, 2010

Location/Info: The Gate - Laurel Square shopping center. 1733 Pearl Road, Brusnwick, OH 44212. Entries are non-transferable and non-refundable after February 26, 2010. Entries limited to 75 racers. All ROAR rules apply. ROAR approved LiPo batteries ONLY and must be charged in a LiPo sack. Personal transponders are mandatory. Pit tables and chairs will be provided for racers only. Participants in the Rubber TC classes may use Jaco Blue Premount Tires only. Participants in World GT class may use CRC, BSR or Jaco Lilac Spec Foam tires only. Jack the Gripper or Epic Sticky Fingers traction compound only. AB Charles Hobby Shop will be on site with parts, tires, traction compound, and supplies. Racers may pay via PayPal for a $3 flat fee, regardless of the number of classes entered.

ROAR MEMBERSHIP: Racers are required to be ROAR members to participate at this event. Membership may be purchased at the track. Single event membership is $15. Full year membership is $25. Rule books are $5. Family discounts available.

Stock: Any ROAR Approved 17.5 Brushless
SuperStock & World GT: Any ROAR Approved 13.5 Brushless
Open: Any ROAR Approved Brushless
VTA: VTA approved 21.5 Brushless

Awards: Awards for TQ, 1st-3rd for A Mains, 1st for all other mains. 

Hotel Info: Sleep Inn 1435 S.Carpenter Rd. Brunswick, Oh 330-273-1112

Schedule: Friday 3/5 6:00pm to 11:00pm: Open Practice

Saturday 3/6 7:00am to 11:00am: Practice (Controlled if necessary)
11:15am: Drivers Meeting
11:30am to Finish: 3 Rounds of Qualifying

Sunday 3/7 7:00am to 8:30am Practice
9:00am to 11:30am: 1 Round of Qualifying
12:00pm to Finish: Mains

Information: For more information, contact Paul Ciccarello at [email protected]
Full Details/Requirements/Rules will be posted at:www.clevelandcarpetracing.com


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Entry list as of 2/11/10


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

update 2/22/10


----------



## Aja Archibald (Feb 4, 2010)

Im planning on going however i notice a few TC guys..
What im trying to say is TC super stock guaranteed to be ran..
I will hate to see it get drops like the nats did in march.

Thanks 
Mr. Archibald


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Aja Archibald said:


> Im planning on going however i notice a few TC guys..
> What im trying to say is TC super stock guaranteed to be ran..
> I will hate to see it get drops like the nats did in march.
> 
> ...


 
All of the classes will be ran, we did switch Foam SS to 17.5 so guys can get ready for the nats.


----------



## Aja Archibald (Feb 4, 2010)

chicky03 said:


> All of the classes will be ran, we did switch Foam SS to 17.5 so guys can get ready for the nats.


Sounds good to me....That is why I wanted to come out....
Will it be ok to sign up at the track or do I have to sign up now...
Im trying to get a few locals to come from the NY and NJ to travel with me ...
They sort of up in the air at the moments....

Thanks Mr. Archibald


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Aja Archibald said:


> Sounds good to me....That is why I wanted to come out....
> Will it be ok to sign up at the track or do I have to sign up now...
> Im trying to get a few locals to come from the NY and NJ to travel with me ...
> They sort of up in the air at the moments....
> ...


It would be better to sign up ahead of time. We only have a limited number of pit spots so I'd hate for you guys not to have a place to sit. You can sign up as late as wednesday March 3rd and be guaranteed a pit spot. Let me know.

Paul


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

chicky03 said:


> It would be better to sign up ahead of time. We only have a limited number of pit spots so I'd hate for you guys not to have a place to sit. You can sign up as late as wednesday March 3rd and be guaranteed a pit spot. Let me know.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

I sent my entry in already, Julie decided to race, I will send her entry form in soon Thanks.:wave:

Wille


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Less than a week :thumbsup:


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey Paul
sent in my entry form, put me down for stock and mod 12scale please, 
Thanks William jossens


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

little will said:


> Hey Paul
> sent in my entry form, put me down for stock and mod 12scale please,
> Thanks William jossens


Cool!!!!


----------



## auto illusions (Jan 2, 2006)

Found a Room Mate, i will c ya Friday


----------



## Aja Archibald (Feb 4, 2010)

chicky03 said:


> Cool!!!!


Need Help..

Im coming from New Jersey and was wondering if the 17.5 foam was closed..
Wanted to make sure my friends were coming before i sign up...
It going to take 7 hours for me to get there.. Please let me know if there room for 3 17.5 foam before i leave New Jersey..

Thanks so much in advance...

Mr. Archibald and Friends


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Aja Archibald said:


> Need Help..
> 
> Im coming from New Jersey and was wondering if the 17.5 foam was closed..
> Wanted to make sure my friends were coming before i sign up...
> ...


Chicky is probly not going to see this in time but, I'm *sure* there will be room, last I talked to him he was hoping for all the 17.5 foam he could get, so bring em all.


----------



## bang22nd (Sep 21, 2009)

If anyone wanted to see the vid's from the race here you go.


----------



## bang22nd (Sep 21, 2009)

12th b-main


----------

